# Any Plans to port FreeBSD to the IPod and MP4s



## cpu (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

Any plans to support the IPod and other MP4 Players?

It should be a small FreeBSD to install it, and if it can have Java with it, so I can run Java and other games like the Mobile Phones have thim. 


Thank you,


----------



## lyuts (Nov 18, 2008)

There are tinybas and minibsd, but unfortunately I don't what going on there with java.


----------



## Ico (Nov 19, 2008)

would love to get it on my PSP


----------



## arust (Nov 26, 2008)

Ico said:
			
		

> would love to get it on my PSP



I'd love too


----------



## gavin@ (Jan 7, 2009)

I suspect (for the forseeable future at least) FreeBSD will focus mainly on CPUs which include an MMU.  This unfortunately rules out the PSP.  Interestingly this suggests that an iPhone or iPod Touch port would be possible, but I'm not sure about previous generations.


----------

